# A small lump on my snow corn snake



## EdinSnakes (10 mo ago)

IMG_20220317_133517.jpg




__
EdinSnakes


__
10 mo ago




Female snow










  








IMG_20220317_133511.jpg




__
EdinSnakes


__
10 mo ago




Snow lump






This is my 4 years old female snow corn snake.

I spotted a small lump on her left side.

Any ideas of what this might be?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Could be fatty tissue due to being over fed or it could be something else, first and foremost if you are concerned about it take her to a vet it's the only way you'll get a definite awnser.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Vet check is needed, no telling what it could be.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

These are fatty deposits, need to cut back on the food. Essentially she is obese.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> These are fatty deposits, need to cut back on the food. Essentially she is obese.


That may well be the case, but a vet check is essential as it could be something else. One of our corns had a lump develop that turned out to be full of blood. It could just as easily been something else, but we're all guessing.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Are they pooping fine? I'd definitely be going for a vet check to confirm. That location is very similar to where our corns lump was. Corn Snake surgery


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Elly66 said:


> That may well be the case, but a vet check is essential as it could be something else. One of our corns had a lump develop that turned out to be full of blood. It could just as easily been something else, but we're all guessing.


Not really guessing, I'm 95% sure it's fatty deposits. 

I never said don't take it to the vet. Just saying, based upon actually seeing corn snakes (and other colubrids) with this exact same thing before, and then having taken them to the vet to be told they were fatty deposits. I would say its most likely they are fatty deposits. Especially considering the animal looks overweight in the images anyway, and is also eating in them...


----------



## EdinSnakes (10 mo ago)

Thanks for all response, we booked a visit in an animal hospital near Edinburgh for her. She's chunky because we were preparing her for a breading season. Vets will scan that swelling and takes samples of whatever is insideif needed. Thanks you all for help!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's fatty deposits.
She's a basically a chunky monkey.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

People keep saying it's fat, but it could be anything and the owner is doing the right thing in getting her checked out. Yes, maybe it is a fat deposit, but we should never just assume.

This picture is on my "chunky" corn snake and all I've kept in over 26yrs have been like this. Lost our eldest corn, which we'd had since it was 8 weeks old, died as it was coming up to 26yrs old. The only lump we have ever had was on that corn a few months prior to death. It was vet checked and turned out to be blood as, like humans, they can bruise easier in old age. The vet was amazed at the snakes overall health and shocked when he learnt how old it was. That is the one and only health problem we've had with any our corns, except a rescue who was very underweight when we took her in.


----------



## EdinSnakes (10 mo ago)

I'll post an update after a visit in a small animals hospital on 14/04.

Swelling looks a bit redish, so I guess it might be filled with infected blood, will see what vets will say.


----------

